# There wasn't an Engine Group



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video of my ACC Big Boy along side an HO mikado.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKYiJxBpt_E

Enjoy, be sure to turn it up and appreciate the use of dual sound boards


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy that little unit sure puts out some sound!!!


----------

